# I Don't Get It



## RnJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm dying to know what about me makes travelers ask me if I'm a hippy. I should say, I consider it more ironic coming from hobos than from the general population. I mean sure, I'm a proponent of non-violence, like folk music, practice non-materialism, etc. But surely there's others in the traveling community? I'm not saying I wouldn't fall into some version of the definition of a hippie...but read on.

So, today I went to go see who was under the bridge, and there were a few atypical riders and hitchers well on their way to hangovers. Anyways, after introducing myself, the L.A. guy asked me I'm a hippie. This is at least the 3rd time I've been called or asked about being a hippie. Now, I've never considered it an insult, except when it's posed as one.

So, is it my shaggy un-dreaded hair? Is it my brown pants and green t-shirt? Is it my beard? Is it the fact that I don't wear exclusively black or have Amebix and G.G. Allin patches?

Is it douchebags? I don't really feel that offended over it, but find it a bit of a social anomaly, that people identify me as being that different from them, based on my appearance. It's like there's a rivalry between punks and hippies, and they're contending for that same counter-cultural space in society.

What do you guys think? Have you come across any punk vs. hippie sentiments? Perhaps there's some bad blood based on events? Also, how do the crust punks define hippies? How do they deal with the fact that they're sometimes referred to as "hippie punks?"
I know most of you will respond with "fuck labels" or something like that, but seriously, what's your input?


----------



## drun_ken (Sep 19, 2009)

like always...here comes some music......

call me punk cos I wear a leather jacket
call me a hippy cos I believe in love
and peace
call me an idealist cos of songs like this one
you can call me what
you like I am all and none of these
fix a label on me to keep illusions happy
fix a label on me does it make you feel secure?
fix a label on me to keep me at a distance
and I'll label you as ignorant not wanting to
know more
before we understand ourselves do we have to fight each other?
Before we share opinions must we keep them undercover?
we classify and categorize to keep ourselves divided
we are all individuals not the images
provided
fix a label on me to keep illusions happy
fix a label on me does it make you feel secure?
fix a label on me to keep me at a distance
and I'll label you as ignorant not wanting to
know more
labels are a subtle way of keeping us in line
divided by conformity we waste away our time
we are all individuals divided by their
rituals
think again like I have done--throw away the labels!
ix a label on me to keep illusions happy
fix a label on me does it make you feel secure?
fix a label on me to keep me at a distance
and I'll label you as ignorant not wanting to
know more

ya fukin hippie....you don't get it.....get over it...why do you care what others think of you? god i love dick...or should i say mr. lucas (fer all u smart asses out there).....


----------



## Bullet (Sep 19, 2009)

I think you answered your own question.


----------



## RnJ (Sep 19, 2009)

drun_ken said:


> ya fukin hippie....you don't get it.....get over it...why do you care what others think of you? god i love dick...or should i say mr. lucas (fer all u smart asses out there).....



In one sense, I do not care what people think about me, because I haven't conformed to that certain style of non-conformity. But on the other hand, I do care what people think about me, because I like people in general, not just those who appear like me. So I perceived it as a loss if people feel the need to compartmentalize and divide.

The lyrics were awesome, though I'm not sure your comments came off the same way.


----------



## genghis braun (Sep 19, 2009)

I hang out with some older hippies sometimes, and I have to say that they're pretty cool motherfuckers. granted, I think that some of the shit they believe in is a bit weird, but everyone has a right to believe whatever the fuck they want to believe in, and who's not to say that they're right and I'm wrong? you never truly know for sure when it comes to spirituality. really, though, it's just the new hippies that piss me off cuz I always get the feeling that they've just commodified what the folks from back in the 60's and 70's did, and basically use it as an excuse to get fucked up on drugs all the time, and then go fuck the neighborhood.

if someone called me a hippie, I think that would be not the most accurate of statements, but I would take it as some kind of compliment, cuz I can get behind a lot of what the hippie culture is all about (especially all the free drugs...j/k)

but, anyways, I'm gonna be one of those people that says "fuck labels". in a few situations they're useful, but mostly, their purpose is to divide people. in the end, man, just do what you do and if people don't like it, then, well, they don't fucking have to!


----------



## bote (Sep 19, 2009)

if someone asks you that question it means they haven't been around much, because either:

a) you are a hippy and they can't tell, because they don't know shit
b) you are not a hippy and they can't tell, because they don't know shit
c) they are provoking a stranger under a bridge for no good reason, most people learn not to do this pretty quick.

or maybe you are really annoying and so they were justified in taunting you, but you don't come off that way, so it was probably a-c

you should have been all "bro! nah bro, go back back to Santa MOnica bro!"


----------



## Rash L (Sep 20, 2009)

eh, lack of baths/hairbrushing + lack of band patches or shirts Identifying that you are part of some punk scene = unidentifiable hippy? some people have to ask? who knows, if you're happy the way you look, the way you act, and the way you are... dont worry about it.

I got called a hippy last night by my friend. It wasnt an insult... I was raised by a hippy and that rubbed off on me a lot, even if I wear black patched up clothing, some things you just cant hide  Doesnt matter to me!


----------



## wartomods (Sep 20, 2009)

i would hang out with hippies any day, not the same with every punk.


----------



## stove (Sep 20, 2009)

I look at it this way:

At the fall StP gathering, folks made fun of me for washing my clothes, cookset, hands, etc.

After the StP gathering, everyone (whom I heard from) got sick. Everyone, but me. 

I might be a bit cleaner than the rest of ya sometimes, but there COULD be a reason for that...


----------



## finn (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't get sick. Anyway, maybe people were hoping that you had weed (hippies=weed?). I don't know, if you're cool then you're cool, hippy or punk.

Do you ever wear giant sunglasses, tie dye and peace signs? Haha, just kidding.


----------



## hartage (Sep 21, 2009)

Does it really matter what people think ? I mean it does go both ways. If they treat you well does it matter if they think your a this or that ?

I hang with the rainbow family down here in socal. Even among them there really are few real "hippies" or those that treat everyone well no matter how they look. Hippie is not just some clothing style or patchouli oil, vegan, organic or anything external. Hippie is how you treat the people around you, how you tolerate people that may be different than you in mind or apperance. Hippie is treating people even complete strangers with open acceptance and a smile. 

Unfortunately most of the younger people now that think of themselves are not hippies. They may dress the part but it's only a costume. Most are just as exclusive, judgemental, cold and cynical as any mercedes driving suburbanite. 

Most real hippies I see these days are older people. So few younger people have respect enough for themselves and others to be a real hippie. It's sadly a dying breed.


So to be called a hippie might not be such a bad thing. Maybe it's someone telling you that you put out good vibes and they feel comfortable around you.


----------



## Poe Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

Hell, I might ask you if you're a hippy if you look the part.

The reason would be to strike up a conversation. It's fun to get other's persepctives, even if I end up thinking that they're fuckin nuts when all is said and done.


----------



## RnJ (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't say I know any original hippies, but I agree that there probably are some cliquey young uns out there. The reason I don't fully identify myself as a hippie, even though I share some of the same mindset, is because I don't think one should assume I carry all the tenets that hippies were notorious for.

I have only 1 friend who would consider himself a hippy, and only 1 friend that would consider herself a punk. A few of my friends are probably considered hipsters (y'now, the kind with the big glasses), some are football or european metal nuts, and then there are a bunch that have mortgages and car loans. Others are 40 year old teachers with a full family. I don't care _what_ (tags) these people are, I care _who_ (traits) they are.

Aren't many punks into organic food, veganism, direct-action, van trips, drugs, not having jobs, having dreadlocks, fair trade, tree-sits, nature, simple living?

I guess it's the incense and used of a headband on the head as opposed to around the neck that are the main offenders...oh yeah, and colored clothes.


----------



## BananaPhuck (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know why people would ask you if you are a hippie (besides possibly weed), but I think we might be in the same group. I can not identify myself as being punk, the most punk I have really listened to is the Clash. I listen to a lot of older music, Beatles, Pink Floyd, Billy Joel, and everywhere in between. Not all of that is really hippie music, but music from an era with less hatred. 

My views are more of an alternative as to what everyone else thinks. I just think differently. Both groups think different from normal society. There has always been a counter culture group, like the hobos in the 30's riding trains. The counter culture group from the 50's, those who listened to Jazz and Rock, who rebelled against their parents, and weren't the norm, that group evolved into the 60's counter culture. The late-60's group were the hippies, and the "peace, love, Woodstock" group. They believed in living off the land, and being united. They died down, not totally vanishing, but most moved on with their lives. Then punk started up, and like the hippies, most moved on with their lives. 

Now the hippies and punks have spawned into the new counter culture. I'm not sure what it is labeled, but I believe I am a part of this group. I don't fit in the hippies, and I am not sure if I fit in with the punks. I am accepting of most people, unless you do something completely stupid (like are a junky, try to rob me, etc.). I am (trying to be) non-materialistic, not needing anything. I don't wear leather or patches, studs and spikes. I wear what is comfortable, durable, and easily blend able into society. I believe that we are both in this group.

There will always be a counter culture, because someone has to think differently.


----------



## Angela (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, it's not really something to get worked up about. Most of is simply and saddly based on appearance. From experience I can tell you that if I'm wearing a tye die t-shirt hippies tend to gravitate toward me, while if I'm wearing a dark colored t-shirt and overalls punks tend to think I'm somebody they have something in common with. Anyway, it doesn't say much for modern society but unfortunately more is based on physical appearance and fashion than most folks would like to acknowledge. I say fuck all of them!


----------



## Ravie (Sep 27, 2009)

well i definately dont like hippies. they allways cause trouble and make huge messes. i wouldnt consider you a hippie though.


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 27, 2009)

Rash L said:


> I got called a hippy last night by my friend. It wasnt an insult... I was raised by a hippy and that rubbed off on me a lot, even if I wear black patched up clothing, some things you just cant hide  Doesnt matter to me!





Just cause you dont sit in the hippie circles doesnt mean your safe... We still know your a hippie!!


----------



## hartage (Sep 27, 2009)

Ravie said:


> well i definately dont like hippies. they allways cause trouble and make huge messes. i wouldnt consider you a hippie though.



I beg to differ. If they cause trouble (the stupid kind, not peaceful protest) and leave a mess they are not hippies. Go to the national rainbow family gathering. You'll see around 10k to 20k of hippies in the forest camping out. 7 days of official gathering "fun". But before hand a month of preparation. After the gathering about a month of cleanup. Free to everyone. Many volunteer kitchens provide free food to everyone. All the setup/cleanup are volunteer work. Clean up is bringing everything back to same as we found it. Clean up is approved by the NFS and they sign off on it as meeting their requirements inside their deadline.

The people you thought were hippies just looked like hippies. Just a clothing style and nothing more. Real hippies give a shit about people and the environment. Sadly though there are less and less real hippies as time goes on.


----------



## RnJ (Sep 27, 2009)

In my experience, I've found the supposed punks to be messier than supposed hippies. They're probably not too far away from each other, but we're obviously not meeting the same hippies and punks. Obviously you must be concerned enough to not litter, and have met some negligent hippies. I'd probably get kicked out of a squat for trying to start up recycling and compost bins and getting people to stop throwing cigarette buts on the sidewalk.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2009)

we're all a collection of Asshats w/ various beliefs or non-beliefs and a large variety of substance abuse issues or non-issues.

but Asshats we are, one and all!

and just because you don't consider yourself a hippy doesn't mean you aren't one. I never considered myself an agnostic until I realize I was one. i never considered myself punk until people wouldn't stop calling me that and I realized maybe i was one. I never considered myself a "traveler" until i went on a short trip and couldn't sit still from thereafter. 

you is what you is, Asshat.


----------



## Ravie (Sep 28, 2009)

well see, im not saying hippies leave garbage on the ground. they just leave messes weather it be in my van or messes with situations. i can dig me some hippies, but i had a recent experience that "erked" me.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2009)

*a must for any DIY doc*

i have found a lot of hippies to be emotional parasites.

they do try to monopolize your time as well, at least in my experience.

and they try to tell you all types of stupid bullshit like it's fact and YOu're the stupid one if you explain to them how it's stupid (some hippy told me once that he cold stop guns and tank w/ a drum circle. idiot)


----------



## Rash L (Sep 30, 2009)

pritymic said:


> Just cause you dont sit in the hippie circles doesnt mean your safe... We still know your a hippie!!



well you're dating a hippie then -- Wanna sit around a fire and sing Kumbaya? 



hartage said:


> After the gathering about a month of cleanup.



A MONTH!? thats a hell of a long time for cleanup, those people need to stop smoking so much weed and get to work!!


----------



## RnJ (Sep 30, 2009)

*a must for any DIY doc*

All in all, there's some undesirable hippies and punks. But let's not assume all of each are the same.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 1, 2009)

*a must for any DIY doc*



RnJ said:


> All in all, there's some undesirable hippies and punks. But let's not assume all of each are the same.



the same...no. the only similarities is that there are fucking idiots in each group. other than that they are complete opposite.

:vader:


----------



## RnJ (Oct 1, 2009)

*a must for any DIY doc*



Ravie said:


> the same...no. the only similarities is that there are fucking idiots in each group. other than that they are complete opposite.



I was actually trying to say that punks are not all the same (or all idiots) and that hippies are not all the same (or all idiots). I don't think the two types are complete opposite. Perhaps difference, perhaps different reasons for a lot of their ideals, but still a lot of the same ideals. Ravie, I'm really sorry that you've had a bad experience with people you deem hippies. If I ever meet you, I hope you can evaluate me for me, and not for them.


----------



## nitepeepole (Oct 2, 2009)

punk or hippy, those are the choices?
that's kinda fukkng lame.
can't i just be some one who wants to want less more and more
but also enjoys traveling
???


----------



## hartage (Oct 2, 2009)

*a must for any DIY doc*



Mouse said:


> some hippy told me once that he cold stop guns and tank w/ a drum circle. idiot)




You can, at least while the tank driver sits there thinking WTF is he doing with a drum ? Tragically the effect wears out quickly.


----------



## RnJ (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.gotoquiz.com/are_you_a_hippie
Are You A Hippie? Quiz

I scored 60% hippie.

Be honest on #16


----------



## Wolfeyes (Dec 10, 2009)

Generally when I get asked the "are you a ________" question, I like to answer it by saying:

I am all and nothing and everything in between, I am all that I am and nothing that I am not. I am the known sum and the unsolved equation... I am me.

Usually leaves people scratching their heads, or baring that it frustrates them to the point that they don't bother asking again...


----------



## lice (Dec 10, 2009)

ya i guess i dress in the cliche crust punk uniform but im more down to chill with rainbow kids than scumfucks


----------



## Radar Lockey (Dec 10, 2009)

I didn't read this whole thread, but I read a decent portion of it.

Its really interesting that this question is being posed.

Look at us, all of us, just on StP its a HUGE variety of "type castes" 

I mean, you have your standard labels (heaven forbid), then you have the multitude of sub-culture (SLC Punk tried to explain this a little bit, not sure how well they did, but a great movie all the same) and then you've got the people that create their own label unique to themselves. 

Everyone has a "label" so to speak, even the one's that claim no label. You can't argue it. You get mad at someone, guess what, now your an aggro fuck. (I'm not being hostile, just making an example)

I'm given shit by even other travelers (of all sorts) because I don't smoke pot, or do any sort of drug. Give me a space bag and some smokes and I'm a happy person, everyone else can kick rocks when they start getting aggro. 

But, my point is that in order to answer your question, just stop fucking caring about what someone calls you. You can be labeled as "undefinitive" but really, as its already been stated. Why worry about it. Its just a word. The word doesn't define who you are it simply gives people some sort of grasp as to what they try to relate to.

They don't know. You do. Enough said.

Don't know if I help at all but, it doesn't matter what I say because its your perception that makes the difference.


----------



## keg (Dec 10, 2009)

freaks.


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 11, 2009)

does it really matter? I get called both but wouldn't really claim either any more. you can usualy find me hanging out with both. As far as i see it i'm just me. anyone else can label me whatever they like i guess if it makes it easier to identify with me or whatever other reason they have for labeling me. i couldn't really care either way. and as far as the punk hippie thing goes whats really the difference anyway besides maybe look. this doesn't even hold true all the time. some of the realest punks i've ever met look nothing the part at all. hell if anything i think alot of us anymore are just a mixture of both plus some. so fuck it call me hippie call me punk call me whatever so long as you respect me as a person i could care less


----------



## RnJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, proper link if you want to take the quiz is at:
http://www.gotoquiz.com/are_you_a_hippie

All this "fuck it, just give me respect for being me" is really the dilemma this post is about: the respect.
It's not that I care what category I'm in, just that the categories matter enough to, let's say, tell me I have to go sleep under the "hippie" bridge and not under the "punk" bridge (it's happened).


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 11, 2009)

If someone asks you if you're a hippy it normally means they're asking if you like / have drugs. Even though I don't look very hippish (I have long hair and a beard, but the similarities stop there), I still get asked if I'm a hippy every now and then. Normally its by someone I've just met who is trying to see if I'm down with weed, shrooms, L, molly, whatever. 

As far as I'm concerned the label is meaningless. I know some GDF kids who are way more hardcore than any punk or scumfuk I've ever met. At one of the worcester dead shows in april a bunch of metal heads got the shit kicked out of em' on shakedown for coming by all drunk and trying to knock over booths. Guess they where wrong about thinking that everyone who likes the dead is a pussie. As far as I'm concerned tour kids where the original traveler punks. Anyone can hop and hitch aimlessly, but it takes some skill to follow a tour via trains and hitching, skill that most punk kids and scumfuks lack.

So in short, fuck you all. You're just as likely to see me taking bong hits on a tye-dye bus as you are to see me drinking a sidewalk with some scumfuks in the bushes. Some people are cool, some people aren't. It doesn't matter what they look like.


----------

